# Bought some Wood



## jd99 (Jun 17, 2009)

Went down and bought some stock for the band saw boxes I'm going to build.

Bought the following:

Teak
Morado - really neat grain.
Canary
Black Walnut
Cherry
Maple

I've worked with Maple, and Walnut before, but I haven't worked with the others. Is there anything I should be aware of when working with these woods?

Got sticker shock when I went to pay... :wacko: Teak is expensive it was half of th bill. These boxes better sell like hot cakes other wise I'm gonna be out a lot of $$$ :cray:

Thanks
Danny


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

In my next life I am going to invest in wood instead of gold :big_boss:


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

Bob said:


> In my next life I am going to invest in wood instead of gold :big_boss:


Yea.. a few large teak slabs, bought when I was a young buck and teak was plentiful and relatively inexpensive and today....


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

I like working with cherry. Easy to cut and shape. No experience with the others.


----------



## Woodworkers Source (Apr 9, 2009)

Yes, Teak is absurd $$$. Many people are sensitive to Morado but it is a spectacular wood. Enjoy them all.


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

A couple of months ago I read on one of the WW forums of a contractor seeking pricing information on a project one of his clients wanted him to make. He wanted a 4'x8'x3" thick solid (all clear) teak cutting board (as large of pieces as possible, he'd pay a premium for it) for alongside his outdoor BBQ grill, one the contractor said he rarely used.

Such a rare and precious commodity and some a** wanted to show off to his friends (even though much of it would be hidden inside). The contractor asked "why solid, I can use another wood for the core and it will work just as well" and the a** said "Because I want it solid Teak."

Thinking about just how many beautiful things could have been made with all of that wood has stuck with me. People responded with 3x materials... I responded with "Tell 'em 10x materials and donate half of it to a replanting effort."

I haven't priced 100 bd ft of wide, clear, long teak but I'll wager that 5X that donated to the right place would get a bit of teak planted!

It still galls me!


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

I think walnut is great to work with as is oak. Looking forward to working with maple, Cherry and several other species..


----------



## jd99 (Jun 17, 2009)

Woodworkers Source said:


> Yes, Teak is absurd $$$. Many people are sensitive to Morado but it is a spectacular wood. Enjoy them all.


What do you mean sensitive to morado? I plan on using this to make jewerly boxes (Bandsaw boxes).

Thanks
Danny


----------



## Duane867 (Oct 25, 2008)

Probably referring to allergenic reactions. I have a friend who is allergic to oak. 
He loves it but can't touch it or he breaks out in HORRID looking hives and his throat swells shut if not treated fast enough.


----------



## fasttruck860 (Feb 18, 2008)

BigJimAK said:


> A couple of months ago I read on one of the WW forums of a contractor seeking pricing information on a project one of his clients wanted him to make. He wanted a 4'x8'x3" thick solid (all clear) teak cutting board (as large of pieces as possible, he'd pay a premium for it) for alongside his outdoor BBQ grill, one the contractor said he rarely used.
> 
> Such a rare and precious commodity and some a** wanted to show off to his friends (even though much of it would be hidden inside). The contractor asked "why solid, I can use another wood for the core and it will work just as well" and the a** said "Because I want it solid Teak."
> 
> ...



I work with a guy that used to do only high end homes and was a finish carpenter. He was telling me a home he work on had a three garage doors of solid teak and a 30' x 40' deck with teak boards. This was a beach front house so the teak serves a purpose but is still very wasteful.


----------



## machinistchest (Jun 24, 2009)

*Red oak*

Ordered some red oak 10 ea. of 3/8" x 8" X 4' and 5 ea of 1/4" x 8" x 4' sanded on both sides. I found this source on ebay , it`s costen me 200.00 + 25.00 shipping for the bunch .It seems like a reasonable price to me . What do y`all think?

Gonna give china a run for the money, build and sell some utility boxes, with a nifty little fold out tray kinda like a tackle box. My solution is to figure out how to build ten at a time, where the chineese build one at a time with ten men.

Built a awesome finger joint jig ,it`ll cut ten boards at a time.

So my intrest has been wood and a good source of it.

Thanks, John


----------



## vikingcraftsman (Mar 31, 2006)

I have made boxes with teak. I spent have the building time smelling the stuff. I loved that smell.


----------



## Professor59 (Oct 24, 2009)

Teak is great wood tough, long lasting, down side is it dulls tools quickly, used a lot back in the 80's for knife handles. And yes the smell is nice too. Shop around on price, here in the San Jose area there is a $15.00 per board foot difference, and that is just the locals.


----------



## RStaron (Sep 25, 2009)

Anyone think of finding old boats made of teak and dismantling them for the wood? I know somebody here that bought one at an auction and had it trucked to his home and put inside a Pole barn and had to add on the barn to get it all covered. He plans on fixing it up and fiber glassing the hull ( what a waste ). It's a very ambitious project for someone his age and the number of projects he has plans to do. Although it would be a very beautiful Boat if restored properly, it is all teak. I would on the other hand would dis mantle it for the wood.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

John only you can decide if that is a good deal. For me maybe not. We each have different goals in our woodworking. If you are happy with what you got build your project let us see it to share in your experience. I don't know about anyone else, but I'm in it for the fun and that includes processing the wood I want to build with. For me it is the journey for others it's the destination. Both are good, one is not better than the other. So enjoy yourself when you get your wood and have fun creating.




machinistchest said:


> Ordered some red oak 10 ea. of 3/8" x 8" X 4' and 5 ea of 1/4" x 8" x 4' sanded on both sides. I found this source on ebay , it`s costen me 200.00 + 25.00 shipping for the bunch .It seems like a reasonable price to me . What do y`all think?
> 
> Gonna give china a run for the money, build and sell some utility boxes, with a nifty little fold out tray kinda like a tackle box. My solution is to figure out how to build ten at a time, where the chineese build one at a time with ten men.
> 
> ...


----------



## mango wood (May 30, 2010)

thanks for the info


----------

